# Trigger fish season



## AUFAN (Jun 23, 2013)

As I understand it, the 2018 Trigger fish season will open on March 1st, 15" min fork length, 1 per person????????? Does anybody else feel like you just got kicked in the guts? Is anyone having trouble catching these fish? I am blown away by the regs every year. Will everyone raise enough hell to get this changed like snapper season last year? I know this type of BS is affecting the boat sales people, the tackle sales people, the bait sales people, the tourist sales people. Just curious if anyone out there feels like these fish are overfished as they say. Personally, I feel like they are a nuisance when wreck fishing for the other species.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Apparently, Trump hasn't drained the NOAA swamp yet.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Wonder what the season is in mexico....


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Trigger fish are everywhere. This is a joke. I remember when they used to be considered a trash fish.


----------



## reely blessed (Oct 23, 2007)

Getting more difficult to bring home dinner for the wife and kids. Hard to explain that you caught fish all day and nothing to show.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Unfortunately, National Marine Fisheries and Gulf Council are embedded extremely deep in the Swamp.


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Go on Facebook and call out azzhats like this who make Magnuson Stevens sound so wonderful in the name of "sustainability". Drop some truth on these people.


----------



## Hustler II (Oct 13, 2016)

Yep! Wife gives me the same look, Where the fish? Couldn't keep them.


----------



## Turntwo62 (Mar 18, 2017)

I was looking on the fwc website and the way I read it is that they are opening trigger in federal waters from Jan 1-15 with the old size and bag restrictions but still closed in state. Also, Aj will be open in federal Jan 1st. Did I read that wrong or is that the case?


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Turntwo62 said:


> I was looking on the fwc website and the way I read it is that they are opening trigger in federal waters from Jan 1-15 with the old size and bag restrictions but still closed in state. Also, Aj will be open in federal Jan 1st. Did I read that wrong or is that the case?


Hire a lawyer and let us know, but get it in writing


----------



## BaldBeardedFishing (May 5, 2015)

Turntwo-We are reading the FWC data the same way regarding Trigger and AJ. I plan to double check the website the morning of going fishing just to be sure there are no last minute changes to the website.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

FWC sent me a text message last week with a link to the announcement that state and fed waters opens March 1.

https://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLFFWCC/bulletins/1cc8de0


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/...il&utm_name=&utm_source=govdelivery&utm_term=


----------



## Knockdown (Oct 26, 2008)

NFS barely knows what's going on 25 miles from Tampa office!!


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Wonder how many 10s of pounds will be caught during this 15 day mini season? Not sure the seas will be below 3' the whole time.


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

Preachin to the choir .... And I remember as a kid in Tampa/St Pete area and New Port Richey growing up.....Taking all the fish of any species we wanted, killing and eating gator tail till they were almost extinct...seining and cast netting anything and everything in the water. Times change. The planet has changed. Things are not what they used to be. I am thankful there is still something left outdoors to enjoy, and contribute anyway I can to help preserve what is left. I REALLY love that signature : "..."Sometimes I give myself the creeps. Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me." - Green Day
We madmen are the aristocrats of mental illness...." lol !! I love it cuz I'm like really smart ya know ?  A genius am I !!!


----------

